# HangZhou - the most beautiful city of China.



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

That is a lofty statement to express...............:nuts:hno::nono::down::naughty::sad2::gaah::hilarious:rant::hahaha:


----------



## teddybear (Sep 12, 2002)

I am so amazed! Thanks Oliver for posting up to date Hangzhou photos. Never take anybody's comment seriously. I like Hangzhou... looks like it is not too hectic/busy, it has greenery yet it is modern and clean... two thumbs up!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics..


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

Hangzhou is a Mega City????


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

null said:


> Hangzhou is a Mega City????


almost, more than 8 million population.


----------



## MrCitiesXl (Jul 9, 2012)

I never said i hate china.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

teddybear said:


> I am so amazed! Thanks Oliver for posting up to date Hangzhou photos. Never take anybody's comment seriously. I like Hangzhou... looks like it is not too hectic/busy, it has greenery yet it is modern and clean... two thumbs up!


thanks a lot
by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow. Very nice city, and never heard of it before.

I like the exuberant trees, the modern buildings, the fine architecture, the nice pedestrian areas, the amazing infraestructure, the pretty girls, the waterfronts. It looks very advanced and dynamic


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

zhejiang univercity,one of the oldest univercity in china
by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com
















by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Wow. Very nice city, and never heard of it before.
> 
> I like the exuberant trees, the modern buildings, the fine architecture, the nice pedestrian areas, the amazing infraestructure, the pretty girls, the waterfronts. It looks very advanced and dynamic


thank you very much sir.
continue zhejiang univercity
by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com








by 欠债者55 from baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

hangzhou countryside


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## lowenmeister (Oct 1, 2012)

Hangzhou lies across the bay south of Shanghai right? This just shows how well developed coastal China is, this city could easily contend with the best in Europe and America.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者55 baidu.com








by 欠债者55 baidu.com








by 欠债者55 baidu.com








by 欠债者55 baidu.com








by 欠债者55 baidu.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> Hangzhou and Nanjing are amongst the most the developed cities in China and they have gone though their largest population growth process, they won't grow so much larger than adding maybe 2 million the coming decade. They are more saturated than the cities in the inner provinces.
> 
> The other cities I mentioned are capital cities of their respective provinces and are less developed and are about 10 years after Nanjing and Hangzhou in terms of development. Right now they are experiencing a tremendous growth and many factories are moving from coastal provinces to cities in inner provinces such as Zhengzhou. Their provinces are less urbanized like Yunnan that only have less than 40% urbanization rate while Jiangsu and Zhejiang are about 60% urbanized.
> Those cities are also the only real big city in their respective provinces and people from all over the provinces move to those cities.
> ...


^^:bash:

How arbitrary you are by trying to isolate Hangzhou and Nanjing from the rest of China's urbanization. Both of them are so significant economical powerhouses in China that they allure tens of thousands of Uni. Graduates and skilled workers each year from all around the country not from just their native Zhejiang and Jiangsu Provinces. 

Hangzhou's picturesque West Lake landscape and its high quality living standards also drive the wealthy Chinese families from across the country to buy properties in this city or even permanently settle down there. 

Nanjing on the other hand, for its geographic adjacency to the poor inland Anhui Province, plays the role as the capital of its native Jiangsu Province and at the same time the de facto provincial capital of the neighboring Anhui province by regarding the province's own nominal capital city Hefei is so insignificant and so weak when compared to Nanjing. I had two uni. friends both from Anhui province chose to work and live in Nanjing rather than Hefei after their graduation.


Excuse me, Binhai New Area is not part of Tianjin? Is it long island not being part of New York Metropolitan Area?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 孤山 gaoloumi.com








by 孤山 gaoloumi.com








by 孤山 gaoloumi.com








by 孤山 gaoloumi.com








by 孤山 gaoloumi.com








by 孤山 gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

spring comes to hangzhou
by dongji216 gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by buickcxw gaoloumi.com








by buickcxw gaoloumi.com








by buickcxw gaoloumi.com








by buickcxw gaoloumi.com








by buickcxw gaoloumi.com








by buickcxw gaoloumi.com








by buickcxw gaoloumi.com


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

*Yellow Fever..*

:hi:..My comment on #57 was not directed to you Yellow Fever. I was talking about post #40....Qian gong di...midrise..:hug:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I'll definitely have to visit Hangzhou on my next visit to China. Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful presentation! Hangzhou really looks like a city with a very high quality of life, and I love the surrounding landscapes, they look in some parts quite similar to Central European or Northeast American forest landscapes. I think I have also never seen a Chinese large city that seems to be so pedestrian friendly, not even Shanghai.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Malyan said:


> Thank you for this wonderful presentation! Hangzhou really looks like a city with a very high quality of life, and I love the surrounding landscapes, they look in some parts quite similar to Central European or Northeast American forest landscapes. I think I have also never seen a Chinese large city that seems to be so pedestrian friendly, not even Shanghai.


thank you very much for your nice comments.i'll keep posting.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Hangzhou


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

midrise said:


> :hi:..My comment on #57 was not directed to you Yellow Fever. I was talking about post #40....Qian gong di...midrise..:hug:


I know your comment was not directing to me but from on please refrain from posting any provocative comments in the otherwise, lovely photo only threads. Thanks!


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

@oliver999: Are they street food stalls at post #65? Can you tell me what are foods sold there?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

everywhere said:


> @oliver999: Are they street food stalls at post #65? Can you tell me what are foods sold there?


南宋御街（south song dynasty royal street, built about 1000 years ago, use 10000 stone pave the road).
my english is limited, dont know how to translate these food, in chinese: 西安肉夹膜，臭豆腐，叫化鸡 etc. all famous chinese snaps.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

little universe said:


> ^^:bash:
> 
> How arbitrary you are by trying to isolate Hangzhou and Nanjing from the rest of China's urbanization. Both of them are so significant economical powerhouses in China that they allure tens of thousands of Uni. Graduates and skilled workers each year from all around the country not from just their native Zhejiang and Jiangsu Provinces.
> 
> ...


I am not hating or trying to downplay Nanjing or Hangzhou, I am just realistic and I just can't see how they are going to increase their populations that much in the coming 10-15 years. Sure they are still going to grow but not THAT much. Even Shanghai only attracted around 6 million people the last 10 years. Hangzhou and Nanjing must attract 5-6 million people each to be considered a mega-city. 
Yes there are many university grads and qualified workers that moves there but their numbers are too small. The majority of the population increase must come from the countryside. Nanjing and Hangzhou may attract 3 million university grads each but a city like Kunming or Xi'an may attract 6 million peoples from the surrounding countryside the next 10-15 years.

Look, I am not saying that you are going to be completely wrong, I would be happy if Nanjing or Hangzhou could double their population but I am just being realistic. I don't want to fight, lets see in 10 years who is correct.


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

Hangzhou one of best places in China. Next after Dalian


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

VECTROTALENZIS said:


> I am not hating or trying to downplay Nanjing or Hangzhou, I am just realistic and I just can't see how they are going to increase their populations that much in the coming 10-15 years. Sure they are still going to grow but not THAT much. Even Shanghai only attracted around 6 million people the last 10 years. Hangzhou and Nanjing must attract 5-6 million people each to be considered a mega-city.


Shanghai only attracted 6 million people because of the Hukou system. Those numbers would be much higher without it.
What we can see is only the "controlled urbanization", we can only imagine how high the numbers of an "uncontrolled urbanization" would be.
There are still a lot of people who would like to move to the wealthy cities (including Hangzhou and Nanjing) on the east coast, but simply aren't allowed to.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com








by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com








by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com








by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com








by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com








by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com








by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com








by 狂热蜘蛛侠 gaoloumi.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

sakai said:


> anyone else freaked out by how pale her legs are


urban chinese girls almost wont allow their skin under the sun,so usually they look pale.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com








baidu.com


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com








by 欠债者baidu.com


----------



## croomm (Apr 17, 2007)

very beautiful！ keep sharing picks please!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

nice pics....


----------



## dydy752 (May 21, 2006)

楼主在向世界展示世界。
本人也向世界发出了声音，声音是和谐稳定的。


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

@oliver999: Love the city's images during autumn and winter. Keep on posting some more =)


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

everywhere said:


> @oliver999: Love the city's images during autumn and winter. Keep on posting some more =)


i'll keep coming


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Fantastic pictures im amazed at the beauty of this city


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Caravaggio said:


> Fantastic pictures im amazed at the beauty of this city


thanks
by wumingshi








gaoloumi.com








gaoloumi.com








gaoloumi.com








gaoloumi.com








gaoloumi.com


----------

